# Pickens Co. Hunting Report



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 12, 2016)

Pickens guys, 

Veteran's Day paid off! Super smoky in the woods but we bagged two 8 pt bucks. I shot mine at 7:40 a.m. He was just cruising through with nose to the ground. His hocks weren't even stained or fragrant. An hour later a group of does moved through business as usual, not being chased. After they moved through, I started a grunt-rattle session for about 5 minutes and sat. 15 minutes later, I heard some grunting below a ridgeline behind me but never saw   anything pop up above it.  At 11:00 am my BIL dropped a nice 8 pt eating acorns. He said he was just mingling around. He had been rubbing a lot, fresh tree shavings around his browtines, but hocks were just getting started not yet stained. Mom's husband on right behind my deer, he had left to relieve himself and then the deer showed up in front of the shooting house he and my BIL were sitting in! And they worked out that he had first shot on ride over in the AM. 
Y'all seeing anything different? It could flip at any moment!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 13, 2016)

Hit the woods this AM. I was almost to the gate and a doe ran in front of me with a big-bodied buck in hot pursuit, maybe they were in the same area coincidentally as I passed, or big boy was getting the chase on. I think we are close but not quite there where I hunt on the mountain.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 5, 2016)

Sat on Saturday and saw a single button buck by itself around 10 AM. I found a decent rub line when I was headed out, stuck a camera on it to see who it working on those trees. How is the rest of the county?


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 13, 2016)

I went hunting this PM and ran into 3 bears (big sow and 2 good sized cubs). Of course, the deer hunt was a wash since they stuck around until around dark. It has been dead, so I'll keep at it.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Dec 20, 2016)

Friend of mine killed one chasing on Friday and then saw another chasing yesterday. Both near Jasper. I haven't seen that where I've been hunting in Pickens. Anybody?


----------

